# will my canary eggs hatch?



## ctdno7 (Mar 29, 2010)

I had a pair of canaries in a large cage with separate nesting room and all seemed well although I think the cock bird stopped singing when the eggs were laid.
I put eggs back in on the 4th day and it is now 16 days since 5th egg laid.
Cock bird appeared hunched and puffed up about 3-4 days ago and pretty listless and easy to handle and has now died yesterday.
Hen bird still fine and active and sitting on eggs.
Is it too long or can they still hatch late? and if they don,t hatch can I introduce a new cock bird straight away?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you keep the eggs cool when you took them out? How many days is it since you put them back?


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

normally canary eggs will take about 14 days to hatch give or take.


----------



## thegoldfincher (Mar 9, 2010)

After 5 days of hatching continues you should be able to see through the "candling" if they were fertilized or not, and that stasdio of evolution are the chicks inside.
Use a powerful flashlight and try to understand what happens if you throw the eggs are empty, remove the nest, wait a week and re-enter the nest.

Good Luck
Nick


----------

